# Keystone Bullet Premier



## campinearls (Feb 28, 2010)

We are seriously looking at buying a 31BHPR. It pretty much has everything we are looking for in a TT, the only cons we can think of with it is, it has curtains instead of solid doors for the bedroom and bunkhouse and not enough windows in the bunkhouse....that's about it. 

Maybe because this one is so new, but i'm having a hard time finding any reviews or testimonials about them.

This is our first TT, i've rented a couple times and that makes us realize we want our own, we've been researching for months and have narrowed it down to this one.

Is there anyone out there that has any experience with the Bullet line that can give me their opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## letscamp (Mar 2, 2010)

RE: Keystone Bullet Premier

hi,
we just purchased keystone springdale 298bhssr mainly because it has wood doors and electric canopy. tongue jack, 
and leveling jacks the wood door to the bunks and the master are a must for us.

Ken and Cat


----------



## outdoors4ever (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Keystone Bullet Premier

i think bullet is a new line, you might try lakeshore rv in michigan, they have the Outback line which we purchased and I believe bullet is by keystone also,but I may be wrong.  here a link to there site: www.lakeshore-rv.com


----------

